# Fort Worth Zoo pics..



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is a few photo's I took while at the Fort Worth Zoo..


----------



## Laura (Nov 27, 2011)

looks like a nice zoo.. thanks for sharing


----------



## cherylim (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Great pictures and I love the lions!

The kangaroo, and particularly the deer type thing, look deadly thin though...?


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 27, 2011)

awesome pics! yeah the thin deer thing looked interesting.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

Laura said:


> looks like a nice zoo.. thanks for sharing



They have a big zoo, didn't see everything because I was tired of walking..



cherylim said:


> Thanks for sharing. Great pictures and I love the lions!
> 
> The kangaroo, and particularly the deer type thing, look deadly thin though...?



I don't remember the name of it but there were about 20 of them and they all looked like that.. They can probably run very fast..


----------



## cherylim (Nov 27, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> I don't remember the name of it but there were about 20 of them and they all looked like that.. They can probably run very fast..



I bet they can! I thought they were ill but everything else looks so healthy!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

cherylim said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember the name of it but there were about 20 of them and they all looked like that.. They can probably run very fast..
> ...



I thought that too, but they were all eating and since they all looked like that I knew it was normal...

Okay just figured out that they are called "Gerenuk".. They are like a Gazelle...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2011)

Now who can look at those pictures of the rhino and not realize that we have living dinosaurs still alive in our times. Beautiful pictures. Looks like a very nice zoo.


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice pics Dm. Thanks.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Now who can look at those pictures of the rhino and not realize that we have living dinosaurs still alive in our times. Beautiful pictures. Looks like a very nice zoo.



I thought the rhino was fake until it started moving..



Tom said:


> Nice pics Dm. Thanks.



I was told they had some large Sulcata's but I didn't see them..


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 27, 2011)

Of coarse I liked the torts, gaboon viper, and the komado dragon


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice shots you took! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

There was so much too see, hard to get good photos of all the animals they have..


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 27, 2011)

The Rhino shots were fabulous! I kinda feel sorry for whatever goes after the "stick" deer thinking they are going to have a good meal.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> The Rhino shots were fabulous! I kinda feel sorry for whatever goes after the "stick" deer thinking they are going to have a good meal.



Im sure there is not a lot of much meat on them..


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 27, 2011)

Great pictures!

The deer think is weird, it's like an anorexic deer. It scares me, I feel like if it tries to run it's legs will snap.
It seems healthy though and clearly that is normal for that kind of animal.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> The deer think is weird, it's like an anorexic deer. It scares me, I feel like if it tries to run it's legs will snap.
> It seems healthy though and clearly that is normal for that kind of animal.



We looked at them for a long time and they moved very good for having such tiny legs..


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 27, 2011)

i think that was my brother in that first picture! what a nice place. you never let me down with your pictures. i enjoyed them alot. they made me smile . i needed it! thanks for the wonderful pictures. and dont tell my brother! 'lol'


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

momo said:


> i think that was my brother in that first picture! what a nice place. you never let me down with your pictures. i enjoyed them alot. they made me smile . i needed it! thanks for the wonderful pictures. and dont tell my brother! 'lol'



lol that was your brother, I thought it was my cousin... And I won't tell him you said that...


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 27, 2011)

I love this zoo!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting these! Did you by chance see the new gavials and batagars (asian painted turtles)??? Love those turtles & crocs, hope they lay us some eggs soon!

The Ft. Worth Zoo helps with some wonderful turtle conservation efforts partnering with the TSA... here is a cool informational video with lots of turlte pics. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5dgq7FWJTk


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 27, 2011)

zesty_17 said:


> I love this zoo!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting these! Did you by chance see the new gavials and batagars (asian painted turtles)??? Love those turtles & crocs, hope they lay us some eggs soon!
> 
> The Ft. Worth Zoo helps with some wonderful turtle conservation efforts partnering with the TSA... here is a cool informational video with lots of turlte pics. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5dgq7FWJTk





I did but my pics of them were not good thats why i didnt post...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 28, 2011)

Outstanding pictures!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 29, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Outstanding pictures!



After enjoying all your photo's these past months, it was cool to see a few Aldabra up close...


----------

